# Wavelength Division Multiplexing



## نزار باكير (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*تجميع بتقسيم الطول الموجي *[FONT=Liberation Serif, serif]*(Wavelength Division Multiplexing)*[/FONT]
حتى أواخر الثمانينات من القرن الماضي كانت الاتصالات البصرية محصورة على إرسال قناة واحدة عبر الليف البصري، ونظرا لتعرض الإشارة داخل الليف البصري إلى توهين، فإنه بين الحين والآخر يجب إعادة توليد الإشارة لحمايتها من الاضمحلال، ولإعادة توليد الإشارة فإننا نحتاج إلى كاشف ضوئي لتحويل الإشارة من الصورة الضوئية إلى الكهربية، وكذلك إلى استرجاع إشارة المعلومات واستخلاصها ليتم إعادة إرسالها مرة أخرى، مما سبب في ظاهرة عنق الزجاجة، وذلك لأن معدل التدفق لمكررات الإشارة ضئيل بالنسبة إلى المعدل الضخم الذي يوفره الليف البصري، وكذلك فالمكونات الكهروضوئية يمكنها التعامل مع طول موجي واحد فقط، ولكن بعد ظهور الجيل الجديد من المضخمات والذي يسمح بتضخيم الإشارة الضوئية مباشرة دون الحاجة إلى إعادة توليدها تمكننا من الحصول على إرسال عريض الحزمة[FONT=Liberation Serif, serif].[/FONT]
يمكننا تصور قناة لها طول موجي ومعدل تدفق معينين كطريق أحادية الاتجاه ضمن الطريق السريع حيث تكون السيارات هي حزم البيانات البصرية والطريق السريع يمثل الليف البصري، و الليف البصري له عرض نطاق ترددي يقدر [FONT=Liberation Serif, serif]25THz[/FONT]، يمكنه من دعم حركة تراسل أكبر بكثير من حركة التراسل التي توفره طريق واحدة[FONT=Liberation Serif, serif]( [/FONT]قناة ضوئية[FONT=Liberation Serif, serif]) [/FONT]، ولزيادة سعة النظام يمكننا إنشاء مزيد من الطرق الأحادية لتحقيق الاستفادة الأمثل من السعة الكلية للطريق السريع، أي إرسال أشارات ضوئية مستقلة عن بعضها البعض داخل الليف البصري، وذلك بتخصيص طول موجي معين لكل أشارة مما يمكننا من استغلال قدر كبير من عرض النطاق الترددي لليف، وكذلك استخدام أجهزة قابلة لضبط الطول الموجي لاستقبال الإشارات المختلفة، كما أنه باستخدام هذه التقنية يمكننا القيام بالتوجيه المستقل للإشارة، والشكل [FONT=Liberation Serif, serif](1)[/FONT]يوضح مفهوم الطريق السريع والطريق أحادية الاتجاه








وتعتبر الـ[FONT=Liberation Serif, serif]WDM [/FONT]أحد الطرق المستخدمة في الشبكات فائقة السرعة والتي تستخدم الليف البصري في الطبقة الفيزيائية لها [FONT=Liberation Serif, serif].[/FONT]




فكرة عمل الـ[FONT=Liberation Serif, serif]WDM :[/FONT]
كما تم شرحه سابقا فإن الـ[FONT=Liberation Serif, serif]WDM [/FONT]يمكننا من استخدام جزء مهم من عرض النطاق الترددي الهائل الذي يوفره الليف وذلك عبر إرسال مجموعة من الإشارات المستقلة داخل الليف الواحد، حيث تحمل كل إشارة فوق إشارة ضوئية لها طول موجي خاص بها ،كما أن استقبال الإشارة وتوجيها يتم بناء على طولها الموجي وبشكل مستقل عن الإشارة الأخرى ، ولتحديد المسار للبيانات بين الليف البصري والمصدر والمقصد ،وكذلك توجيه الإشارة يجب أن تكون المعدات المستخدمة مضبوطة الطول الموجي لتسمح بإرسال واستقبال كل طول موجي على حدة[FONT=Liberation Serif, serif].[/FONT]
في نظام الـ[FONT=Liberation Serif, serif]WDM [/FONT]المبسط والموضح بالشكل [FONT=Liberation Serif, serif](2) [/FONT]كل ثنائي ليزري يشع الضوء عند طول موجي معين ويتم تجميع الإشارات في الليف البصري لتعبر مسافة معين وبعد ذلك يتم تفكك الإشارة المجمعة إلى الإشارات المكونة لها في الاستقبال ؛وذلك بتوزيع القدرة المستقبلة على منافذ الدخل عند كل مستقبل باستخلاص الإشارة من طول ذات الطول الموجي المحدد عبر استعمال مرشح بصري مضبوط [FONT=Liberation Serif, serif].[/FONT]
كل ثنائي ليزري له معدل تدفق محدد ومعدل التدفق الكلي لحركة التراسل عبر الليف يساوي مجموع المعدلات لثنائيات الليزر وكمثال على ذلك التحسن في سعة نظام إرسال عشر قنوات كل قناة لها معدل تدفق [FONT=Liberation Serif, serif]2.5Gbps [/FONT]في ليف بصري واحد، ليكون مجموع السعة الكلية [FONT=Liberation Serif, serif]25Gbps[/FONT]، ومن مميزات الإرسال المتوازي لمجموعة الإشارات، أنه يحل مشكلة انخفاض معدل التدفق في المكونات الكهروضوئية والذي يمكن التغلب علية باستعمال نظام الـ[FONT=Liberation Serif, serif]WDM.[/FONT]


[FONT=Liberation Serif, serif]



[/FONT]


مفهوم فك التجميع باستعمال المرشح البصري تم الإشارة إليه في الشكل [FONT=Liberation Serif, serif](3) [/FONT]حيث تظهر هناك أربع إشارات في دخل المرشح، والذي له دالة ترشيح غير مثالية، تتمركز قيمتها فوق القناة المرغوبة وفي هذه الحالة كانت القناة [FONT=Liberation Serif, serif]λ3[/FONT]حيث يقوم بإمرار هذه الإشارة في هذه القناة دون سواها ولكن لعدم مثالية المرشح فإن القنوات الأخرى تظل لها قيمة حتى بعد المرشح مما يسبب في ظاهرة التداخل الكلامي والتي تعني انخفاض نسبة الإشارة المرغوبة إلى الإشارة من القنوات الأخرى ويمكن تقليل تأثير هذه مشكلة بزيادة المسافة بين القنوات وتكون المسافة غالبا بين القنوات حوالي [FONT=Liberation Serif, serif]10nm.[/FONT]
[FONT=Liberation Serif, serif]



[/FONT]


[FONT=Liberation Serif, serif]
[/FONT]


----------

